# How to Backup Need For Speed Underground Progress?



## siddhesh (Jul 13, 2004)

Is there any way of backingup the game progress for NFS Underground? I have to format & do a fresh install of my OS. I have cleared 111 levels of the game & don't want to loose it. Thankx


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

when u un-install, maybe u will get a message asking u if u wanna store ur driver profiles-at least that's what hot pursuit 2 does. and i have finished it 3 times man!


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 13, 2004)

Nope! It dosen't ask me to backup driver profiles while uninstalling!


----------



## dragonball (Jul 14, 2004)

In XP,

go to documents & settings--->"USERNAME"--->Application Data(Hidden Folder)--->NFS Underground---> ther are the files.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 14, 2004)

gee thanx dragonball. i will remember that when i uninstall it (which will b soon as i plan 2 format my hdd soon)


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2004)

i just checked-there is no NFS undergorund folder/file in the application data folder.


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes even I checked & there is no NFS Underground folder!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 16, 2004)

In ME or 9x
goto
C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data

and backup the NFS underground directory!!

for xp if that didn't work just search for "NFS Underground" in your whole system and find and backup the folder!!!


----------



## dragonball (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry it was in all usres dir:-

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\NFS Underground.

It will work now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2004)

make that C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Application Data\NFS Underground
coz that's where i found it.


----------



## VD17 (Jul 16, 2004)

Nemesis: that depends on your Windows installation... some may have it like that, some may not.....


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 16, 2004)

Still no succes guys. I couldn't find NFS Uderground folder anywhere on my C: drive


----------



## dragonball (Jul 17, 2004)

U have XP right?
1st, select show all hidden files.
Then go to the link:-
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\

There cant u see the NFS Underground folder?

If not, then u probably have uninstalled it!!


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you everyone - I got it!


----------

